# Maxi Bdcc



## 360twin (11/3/14)

I've been looking at this tank: http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Clearomizers/Maxi-BDCC-Kit-x2-Dual-Coils Has anyone owned one of these, and can you provide some opinion? I cannot find any information about it at all.

Size-wise it seems that it will suit my purpose, but would like answers to a couple of questions:

Who makes it - is it a re-branded Aspire, or something else?
Is there any benefit to dual coils in a small tank?
What's the quality like?
Does it use a standard 510 drip-tip?
Most important - how does it work (vape, clean, re-fill, etc)?
All comments appreciated!


----------



## ET (11/3/14)

not sure about the maxi but the mini's drip tip can be swopped out.


----------



## 360twin (11/3/14)

Thanks, @denizenx, it would seem that it is standard. @mohamed gave his opinion in another thread, but I would also like to hear from anyone else who has some experience. It looks like an Aspire Maxi BDC, which you can find reviews of, but looks can be deceiving


----------



## Rex Smit (11/3/14)

I have one...it is a very nice tank. 

Who makes it - is it a re-branded Aspire, or something else? it is a Aspire product. Same guys that make the Nautulis.
Is there any benefit to dual coils in a small tank? the dual coil makes for good vapor and imho better flavour than the protank.
What's the quality like? Quality is good. same good build as you would find in a Protank.
Does it use a standard 510 drip-tip? Yes
Most important - how does it work (vape, clean, re-fill, etc) - Very easy to clean, fill and vape. think of it like a mini Protank than someone else made..
Just a point, rebuilding the coil is very difficult(actually not worth it) and buying them locally is costly. i ordered some from DHgate.com (http://www.dhgate.com/product/whole...r/180855444.html#myaccount_orderdetail-1-null)

So to wrap up. all-in-all a very nice tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

Interesting... Aspire product that is similar to a mPT2 and has grooves that will make it a lot easier to unscrew etc than the mPT2. Certainly worth a test drive...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 360twin (12/3/14)

Thanks very much @Rex Smit  It seems that opinions concur, definitely worth a look. Pity about the coils, but at least there's an alternative (I assume that the price shown in that link is for a box of 5?). Have you bought from this site?

@Rob Fisher - judging by your present equipment, and the size of that glass in your hand, this thing will be way too small for you ...


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

360twin said:


> @Rob Fisher - judging by your present equipment, and the size of that glass in your hand, this thing will be way too small for you ...



It most certainly is too small... but for the 3 lined up eGo-C Twists here with small tanks for different flavours I can't vape all the time it would seem pretty good!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rex Smit (13/3/14)

360twin said:


> Thanks very much @Rex Smit  It seems that opinions concur, definitely worth a look. Pity about the coils, but at least there's an alternative (I assume that the price shown in that link is for a box of 5?). Have you bought from this site?


No. pricing is for 1 coil. so crazy prices if you order less than 10, but 10 and up it gets to be worth while.
I ordered 10 of them, thinking it is 10 x 5-packs, but it was only 10 coils. But yes, have ordered from them, but be prepared to wait for 3-6 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

